

Ask HN: Want to build a team for red balloon? - jasonlbaptiste

I'm pretty interested in: https://networkchallenge.darpa.mil/default.aspx<p>I have a few ideas that make things pretty efficient.  There's also 40k attached as a prize, which is quite a few months of ramen profitability.  Leave comment below if interested.  If you're good with stats, that would probably be immensely useful.
======
mjfern
"All balloons are scheduled to go on display at all locations at 10:00AM (ET)
until approximately 4:00 PM (local time) on Saturday, December 5, 2009."

Unfortunately, it looks like we missed the window to participate.

------
karanbhangui
It's already been won by MIT:
[http://www.darpa.mil/news/2009/DARPAnetworkchallengewinner20...](http://www.darpa.mil/news/2009/DARPAnetworkchallengewinner2009.pdf)

Moral of the story: implementation before ideas.

------
nohat
That doesn't really matter. the important thing is the information from
others, which the people on hacker news are likely to be good at gathering. Of
course more fun might be preventing everyone else from getting it...

------
keltecp11
Quick Tip: Team up with Trucker Blogs. I am just guessing but I bet there are
about a thousand trucker related blog sites and forums... they say the
balloons are near major roadways... ummm can you think of anyone better to
team up with? You can count me in for five grand of the findings for this tip
:)

